# News Discussions People built Chapman Dodge College campus in Minecraft because of COVID!



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2020)

Waaaa? This is crazy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249767997356388352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249112978458198016


----------



## bmac (Apr 14, 2020)

Omg, I love ittttt!!!


----------

